# Movies  A-Z



## Kid Dynamite

Same as the Geography thread but with movies. I'll begin.

Alive


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

Kid Dynamite said:


> Same as the Geography thread but with movies. I'll begin.
> 
> Alive



Big Momma's House


----------



## road squawker

Charlottes web


----------



## Doc

Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## pirate_girl

Erin Brockovich


----------



## Umberto

Fast and Furious


----------



## Leni

Green Mile


----------



## Umberto

Hondo


----------



## deand1

Ice Station Zebra


----------



## pirate_girl

Jesus Christ Superstar


----------



## Umberto

Kid Galahad


----------



## deand1

Lakeview Terrace


----------



## Umberto

Matrix


----------



## tiredretired

Navy SEALS


----------



## Doc

"O"

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0184791/


----------



## Umberto

Patriot Games


----------



## tiredretired

Quigley Down Under.    A great movie, one of my favorites.


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## Umberto

Stand by Me


----------



## tiredretired

*Tom Horn. * One of the best westerns of all time with the great one Steve McQueen


----------



## Umberto

Unforgiven  Best Picture


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

Venom.     (An excellent movie).


----------



## road squawker

Pretty Flamingo said:


> Venom.     (An excellent movie).



Walking Tall


----------



## tiredretired

X-Men


----------



## deand1

Yours, mine and ours


----------



## MrLiberty

Shogun


----------



## deand1

MrLiberty, wrong letter.
You need a Z word


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

Zoolander


----------



## tiredretired

Round 2 around Hollywood.

*The African Queen. * How does it get any better than that?


----------



## Umberto

Bad Teacher


----------



## deand1

Capote


----------



## road squawker

deand1 said:


> Capote


Dumbo


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

road squawker said:


> Dumbo



(The) Elephant Man


----------



## deand1

Frenzy


----------



## Doc

(The) Great Gatsby


----------



## MrLiberty

Hell is for heros


----------



## Umberto

Incendies    It's an excellent movie and I highly recommend it.


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

Jaws


----------



## Umberto

Klute


----------



## deand1

(The) Lady is a tramp


----------



## Umberto

Mad Max


----------



## deand1

No Time For Sergeants


----------



## Umberto

Octopussy


----------



## deand1

Patton


----------



## Umberto

Quigley Down Under


----------



## Dmorency

revenge of the nerds


----------



## Umberto

Sex and the Single Girl


----------



## pirate_girl

This Is Spinal Tap


----------



## Umberto

Uhuru


----------



## Dmorency

_V_ for Vendetta


----------



## MrLiberty

WALL - E


----------



## deand1

X-force


----------



## MrLiberty

yellow submarine


----------



## Dmorency

Zombieland


----------



## pirate_girl

American Sniper


----------



## Umberto

Bob and Ted, Carol and Alice.


----------



## pirate_girl

Clash Of The Titans


----------



## deand1

Down and Out in Beverly Hills


----------



## MrLiberty

Earthquake


----------



## Umberto

Firefox


----------



## deand1

(the) Good, the Bad, and the Ugly


----------



## Dmorency

Gone with the wind


----------



## pirate_girl

her


----------



## deand1

Into The Woods


----------



## MissTaken

Jacob's Ladder


----------



## deand1

Kill Bill


----------



## MissTaken

Land of the Lost


----------



## Catavenger

Mothra - 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0055198/mediaviewer/rm2282224128

A B movie about  giant destructive moth.


----------



## MissTaken

Night at the Museum


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's nest


----------



## Doc

Pretty in Pink


----------



## Dude111

Quick Change - 1990

R


----------



## jaminhealth

Rainmaker 1997

S


----------



## scotthouse

Savage harvest - 1981

T


----------

